# Does anybody know the answer to the validate quiestions on Global Trading Station?



## pikachu (May 19, 2009)

I can figure them out *bangs head* and I don't wanna read the rules. D=


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 19, 2009)

Neither can I....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2009)

.... Questions in the GTS?


----------



## -Aaron (May 19, 2009)

What's the question? I might be able to help.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2009)

Okay, so I found out what ya'll are talking about. Most of the quiz is based on the forum rules, the last few you have to figure out on your own. 

EDIT: Honestly, this quiz is pissing me off. I can't be doing something wrong, I've been checking my answers with the rules except for the last four.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

What is this for? I wanna try it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What is this for? I wanna try it!


http://gpxplus.net/

After you finish registering, you have to take a quiz on the rules and common knowledge. 

EDIT: Finished it.


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Figure it out yet? ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Figure it out yet? ;-;


Yes. I'm willing to help you out if you're second guessing yourself.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 20, 2009)

I gave up on that thing on my 5th or so try....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I gave up on that thing on my 5th or so try....


I requires thought and the rules opened in another tab.


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been at it for over 3 DAYS. Yes I read the rules. No I  can't figure them out. D=


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post questions you're uncertain about then. I can no longer view the quiz.


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

mkay. 


If you have a question about how to edit your signature or want to report a bug you spotted in the Trainer Shot Maker, where would you post it?
 Interactive -> Global Pok


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2009)

I just gave up on these eggs.


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

haha. I abandon almost all my eggs. XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Remember, Bidoofs are sassy!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> mkay.
> 
> 
> If you have a question about how to edit your signature or want to report a bug you spotted in the Trainer Shot Maker, where would you post it?
> Interactive -> Global Pok


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

I dont get how they can be sassy. o.o Thanks Tom. =3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

He says that in the rules.

This guy is a total nub


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> I dont get how they can be sassy. o.o


In nature?

Beats me, the Bidoof loving Root Admin threw it there for the lulz. >.>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

If you stay there for a long time registered, and don't do the thing, you can still get the eggs.
I just did


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

I have an egg here.
I haven't even validated my account yet.


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

*bangs head* Damn these stupid questions. 3=


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> *bangs head* Damn these stupid questions. 3=


You got them wrong again? xD


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quiz is messed up. D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stinks.

You got some form of Instant Messaging?


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only go on this forum. XD You can mail me on youtube. o.0


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that'll work unless you can go to the IRC.


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my username is aysiri. =D


----------



## Nigel (May 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

First

Second

</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> First
> 
> ...


Not cool Nigel. You're supposed to torture them with clues.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. =D


----------



## coolness (Jun 17, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> First
> 
> ...


Thank You!!!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 20, 2009)

thx! and I hate that quiz, if you get one question wrong you ave to retake it and I know the answer to this question but why would they ask if bidoofs are sassy?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2009)

lol if the owner of gps say gohan's post, they'll sue tbt. lets hope they dont see it.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas ;3
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Where are posts asking to have your eggs and Pok


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas ;3
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Where are posts asking to have your eggs and Pok


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2009)

YAY ANSWERS


1) Nowhere on the forums
2)One
3) They're Sassy
4)Use report button
5)Yes, but only in signatures...
6)500X300
7)Yes but only if someone is updating art/writing thread
8)Respond by PMing 
9) 3 weeks
10)Site and Forums -> Questions and Suggestions

11)Interactive -> Global Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 4, 2009)

We have the answers already.

You're
Late.


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol,when I took the test I kept getting the gpx and gts mixed up for d=some reason XD


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

where does this quiz take place?


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 4, 2009)

Beats me I can't even do the Global Trade Station Anymore -__-'


----------

